

CoffeeScript: An Interactive Reference released for iPad - TrevorBurnham
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/coffeescript/id498532763?mt=11

======
TrevorBurnham
I'm the author of both this and the PragProg book
(<http://pragprog.com/book/tbcoffee/coffeescript>). I wanted to offer a more
succinct guide to the language that would quickly address common points of
confusion. My hope is that CoffeeScripters who hit some unexpected behavior
will be able to open the iBook to the right page, tweak a code sample, and say
"Aha!"

Caveat emptor: This is a first edition, and updates (both technical and
content-wise) are planned for the near future. Feedback is very welcome.

~~~
drcode
Congrats on being the first person to create an iBook 2 using the javascript
support to include a built-in REPL!

~~~
TrevorBurnham
Thanks! I'm planning to add syntax highlighting in the next update.

